# Anybody cycled in Olu Deniz?



## Mrbez (29 Mar 2012)

Hi Guys, 

I am going to Olu Deniz in Turkey in 5 weeks, and I see that you can hire a mountain bike and cycle out there. 

Has anybody done this? Any experiences?

Thanks.


----------



## screenman (31 Mar 2012)

Do you like hills? because the only way out is up big ones. Also any bikes we saw were BSO.

When you go there take the road for the Blue Lagoon and follow it to the right past the entrance and carry on for about 1/2 mile and try Billys Beach bar or the one just after that. Do not bother with the Blue lagoon itself it is over priced and over packed, the place I have shown you is far superior.

For good food, Ata Lagoon Beach Hotel, brilliant.

Get into Fetiye for market day, go by Dolmus are great. 

Once in Fetiye you can take a small boat over to Calis beach, get there as it is going dark and see the best sunset ever.

I could carry on as it is the best VFM place we know of. Have a good time we always do.


----------

